# Vindicator Tactics



## UltraTacSgt (Jul 22, 2012)

I am going to run two Vindicators as part of a mech element in my C:SM list. I am wondering if there are any tips, tricks, or tactics that people can suggest for how to make the most of your Vindicators. 



Right now I know the basics like, be mindful of mitigating the exposure of the weak side armor to the enemy, rolling my rhinos/razors ahead to give cover saves, bubble wrap them to guard against deep strikers/pods (not 100% sure how to accomplish this) or put them in reserves to avoid first turn drop pod assault, or hiding them out of LOS to deter an enemy from charging my gunline. 



Those are all the things I could think of, otherwise it seems that Vindicator tactics boil down to simply rolling them forward and dropping plates on the foe. 



So are there any good tactics/tricks to making the most of Vindicators?


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

when protecting them from DS just shove a cheap unit unit around them (such as cultists) so its either impossible or at least very hard for the opponent to DS within 6" and not mishap (so meltas are less effective). Alternately, if the enemy has a lot of DS with mid-high strength weapons you can put 2 tanks back-back so they won't be showing their rear armour... although a much better way to work it is to simply reserve your vindis so they enter play and can blast anything within 30" of your table edge (especially against enemy DS armies where they have the choice of firing or running to spread out their units).

As for other tactics... don't srive to within 30" of enemy vindicators (there's often face offs between them, with no-one wanting to be the first to get shot at) and try to keep as far away from the enemy as possible while staying within 24" firing range. This means you're less likely to get assaulted (a couple of marines with krak grenades will end you) or to have meltas mush you.

other then that there isn't much in the way of tactics: see something you don't like and blat it... if its still alive blat it again.


----------



## JAMOB (Dec 30, 2010)

I personally dont like smurf vindicators because they only have a 30" threat range - with BA, at least, its 36". What you have to keep in mind is you will be largely immobile with a short range tank.

Point your front armor towards their biggest threat. Try to stay in cover. Pick targets well, go for 2+ saves first, then dangerous tanks (why in that order? You will probably have ample anti-tank besides).
Try to provide support with other units, maybe some Tac. behind the same bunker or something. Otherwise, RAS with krak will end you. So will anything else fast


----------



## Dakingofchaos (Sep 29, 2009)

I'm lucky enough to own three of the little miscreats and love them to pieces!

Best thing I have done is buy a defence line for them - four plus cover save? Yes please. Keep them in reserve and bring them up behind the line; hopefully after your oponent has had a movement face to get that critical 6" closer.

Daemonic Possesion is a must not an option. 

Other things to consider is what else you field in your army. I've often found my vindicators taken apart by a devastator squads and Heavy weapons teams (or anything anti tank with more than 24" range). Best way I've found to counter them is Psykers rolling on Telepathy - 

'Whats that? I've just puppet mastered your vindicare assasin and your land raider blew up? Awww diddums'

'Oh I'm sorry your Heavy Weapons team is pinned as imaginary bugs are crawling around themselves.

'Oops, I think your obliterators have just ran off the board edge'

You can see the appeal I hope. Target their long range with pinning powers.
Taking noise marines works well as the best counter to a vindicator is hiding in cover - Sonic blasters remove this possiblity; Back to the sorcerer point making them slanneshi gives you a chance to make your sonic weaponry more potent.

Just some of my experience with them.


----------



## JAMOB (Dec 30, 2010)

wait is he SM or CSM? I thought C:SM meant codex space marine but you two are reading it like CSM...


----------



## Dakingofchaos (Sep 29, 2009)

JAMOB said:


> wait is he SM or CSM? I thought C:SM meant codex space marine but you two are reading it like CSM...


Good point - I hadn't even noticed. Similar tactics can work with Librarians though.


----------



## UltraTacSgt (Jul 22, 2012)

I am Codex SM, but I'm sure there are some similarities in the way you filthy heretics:grin: play your Vindicators

Thanks for all the input guys. I am thinking of pushing my vindis up a flank to minimize the side armor thing and follow up w/ my footslogging termy librarian w/ sternguard behind them as a charge deterrent. Then use my two transports with Tac marines to screen or block frontal assaults and then bumrush the enemy line/objective to force the opponent to choose what to shoot. I'm guessing the Vindi's will take all the pressure off my long range firebase while this is happening.


----------



## Someguy (Nov 19, 2007)

What I'd say is to not be too precious with them. People will tell you that they will die, like that's a problem. They are a cheap, non-scoring unit. They are not a defensive weapon and they do not belong behind a line. They go in your opponent's face.

Vndicators ruin people's plans. Lots of people like to go 2nd so they can get onto objectives on the last turn, and that makes sense, but going 2nd against two vindicators does not make sense. You don't mind going second if you've got them, because the enemy will spend their first turn attacking your vindicators, which are tough, cheap and disposable. But you'd really like to go first as well, to hit his units when they are crammed together in his deployment zone. You're happy either way.

There's a bit of a decision to make over whether you want two vindicators or three. I think two is probably the right number. As good as they are, you do want a diverse selection of stuff and you want troops. In a SW army there's a lot of synergy between vindicators for blowing up tough targets and grey hunters for anything soft. 

You're going to want other stuff that works with your vindicators, by covering the things they can't do. That means some ability to project power further than they can, through either speed or long range. Vindies are pretty bad against MCs as well, so a bunch of plasma guns would be no bad thing to have.


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

JAMOB said:


> wait is he SM or CSM? I thought C:SM meant codex space marine but you two are reading it like CSM...


Yeah, my bad.. didn't see the : and then confused people by talking about cultists. But the same tactics work.


----------

